# Помогите узнать модель



## richie (23 Мар 2017)

Здравствуйте. Нашел в закромах чемодан, а в нем оказался аккордеон. По шильдику понятно что бренд - weltmeister. А точную модель так и не смог определить.


----------



## zet10 (23 Мар 2017)

Без модели! выпуск конца 40-Х начало 50-Х годов.


----------



## richie (23 Мар 2017)

Спасибо, zet10.
А не подскажите Во сколько его можно оценить? Задумываюсь продать его на ebay.


----------



## zet10 (23 Мар 2017)

Не дорого! Если в хорошем состоянии, то в лучшем случае тысяч 15 , ибо модель старая и трёхголосная.


----------

